# Zombie Coots?



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

ok so this creepy story starts yesterday and me and my buddy jay went outside to hunt
we spotted 2 coots and we choose one to hunt down and after a few missed shots of both of us my friend standing about 7 meters away took a shot and got him straight in the head!
so we went to where he was laying in the water with his neck all twisted weirdly i picked him out of the water by his leg and the thing started attacking me , so naturally i dropped him on the ground then i grabbed his neck and while i did that he tried to scratch me, no big deal i thought ill just pop his neck around a couple of times so that i did you could hear 3 loud cracks and his neck was turned around 3 times! still the thing kept scratching me like **** so i dropped it again and it went wild on the grass so i gave him another stone to the head with my slingshot from point blank in the hope i would end his suffering but still he went on so i tried to pop his neck another 3 times but nothing helped and he kept scratching me ..... got us reaaaaaly freaked out ...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

umm ok. Got to say I'm a little freaked out after reading this.


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

and i can swear on my own grave this is a true story so it realy realy bugs my mind


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

zamarion said:


> ok so this creepy story starts yesterday and me and my buddy jay went outside to hunt
> we spotted 2 coots and we choose one to hunt down and after a few missed shots of both of us my friend standing about 7 meters away took a shot and got him straight in the head!
> so we went to where he was laying in the water with his neck all twisted weirdly i picked him out of the water by his leg and the thing started attacking me , so naturally i dropped him on the ground then i grabbed his neck and while i did that he tried to scratch me, no big deal i thought ill just pop his neck around a couple of times so that i did you could hear 3 loud cracks and his neck was turned around 3 times! still the thing kept scratching me like **** so i dropped it again and it went wild on the grass so i gave him another stone to the head with my slingshot from point blank in the hope i would end his suffering but still he went on so i tried to pop his neck another 3 times but nothing helped and he kept scratching me ..... got us reaaaaaly freaked out ...


ok? so first thing we need here is definition? to me a city boy here in the U.S. a coot is an old man, so you guys were going after old people? so you like slow movers as targets? trophies is my guess the thick sweaters and cool hats they wear. i would love a coat rack of coot stuff


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol! Thats what you get!

If you shoot me, I will do the same!


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

newconvert said:


> ok so this creepy story starts yesterday and me and my buddy jay went outside to hunt
> we spotted 2 coots and we choose one to hunt down and after a few missed shots of both of us my friend standing about 7 meters away took a shot and got him straight in the head!
> so we went to where he was laying in the water with his neck all twisted weirdly i picked him out of the water by his leg and the thing started attacking me , so naturally i dropped him on the ground then i grabbed his neck and while i did that he tried to scratch me, no big deal i thought ill just pop his neck around a couple of times so that i did you could hear 3 loud cracks and his neck was turned around 3 times! still the thing kept scratching me like **** so i dropped it again and it went wild on the grass so i gave him another stone to the head with my slingshot from point blank in the hope i would end his suffering but still he went on so i tried to pop his neck another 3 times but nothing helped and he kept scratching me ..... got us reaaaaaly freaked out ...


ok? so first thing we need here is definition? to me a city boy here in the U.S. a coot is an old man, so you guys were going after old people? so you like slow movers as targets? trophies is my guess the thick sweaters and cool hats they wear. i would love a coat rack of coot stuff








[/quote]hahaha no XD a coot is this http://www.killingworthlake.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/coot.jpg


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

zamarion said:


> ok so this creepy story starts yesterday and me and my buddy jay went outside to hunt
> we spotted 2 coots and we choose one to hunt down and after a few missed shots of both of us my friend standing about 7 meters away took a shot and got him straight in the head!
> so we went to where he was laying in the water with his neck all twisted weirdly i picked him out of the water by his leg and the thing started attacking me , so naturally i dropped him on the ground then i grabbed his neck and while i did that he tried to scratch me, no big deal i thought ill just pop his neck around a couple of times so that i did you could hear 3 loud cracks and his neck was turned around 3 times! still the thing kept scratching me like **** so i dropped it again and it went wild on the grass so i gave him another stone to the head with my slingshot from point blank in the hope i would end his suffering but still he went on so i tried to pop his neck another 3 times but nothing helped and he kept scratching me ..... got us reaaaaaly freaked out ...


ok? so first thing we need here is definition? to me a city boy here in the U.S. a coot is an old man, so you guys were going after old people? so you like slow movers as targets? trophies is my guess the thick sweaters and cool hats they wear. i would love a coat rack of coot stuff








[/quote]hahaha no XD a coot is this http://www.killingwo...011/07/coot.jpg
[/quote]nice looking bird, do you dine on these fellows? because i dont see sweaters or hats?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Lol! Thats what you get!
> 
> If you shoot me, I will do the same!


me too







and i would be pissed because you would likely be waking me from my nap!


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

that was the plan yes but it wouldnt die and eventualy we heared people comming and hence we are in the city and slingshots are illegal here we kind of skippeed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhhh, city boys, city boys .... In my far distant youth, I was often given the task of killing a chicken for dinner. The standard method for wringing a chicken's neck (after you catch it of course!) is to grasp the head in your hand and twirl the body around and around with considerable force until the head comes free of the neck. Then the chicken would flop around like a demented thing for about a minute or so, as the body bled out. Hence the old country expression: I was running around like a chicken with its head cut off.

I am not sure of the neural mechanisms, but with many birds, separation of the head from the body does not stop all motion of the voluntary muscles. With mammals, once the head is separated from the body, the voluntary muscles pretty much cease to function.

Your coot was not haunted ... just having death spasms.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Charles said:


> Ahhhh, city boys, city boys .... In my far distant youth, I was often given the task of killing a chicken for dinner. The standard method for wringing a chicken's neck (after you catch it of course!) is to grasp the head in your hand and twirl the body around and around with considerable force until the head comes free of the neck. Then the chicken would flop around like a demented thing for about a minute or so, as the body bled out. Hence the old country expression: I was running around like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> I am not sure of the neural mechanisms, but with many birds, separation of the head from the body does not stop all motion of the voluntary muscles. With mammals, once the head is separated from the body, the voluntary muscles pretty much cease to function.
> 
> ...


 but, it was actualy clawing at the hand i was holding its head with


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

On a separate note, please be advised that many of us on the forum take a VERY dim view of the use of slingshots for illegal activities. Such use just contributes to the pressures to ban all slingshot shooting.

I am formally asking you to refrain from illegal use of your slingshot in the future, and giving you a friendly warning not to post about illegal activities on this forum.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Charles said:


> On a separate note, please be advised that many of us on the forum take a VERY dim view of the use of slingshots for illegal activities. Such use just contributes to the pressures to ban all slingshot shooting.
> 
> I am formally asking you to refrain from illegal use of your slingshot in the future, and giving you a friendly warning not to post about illegal activities on this forum.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


then i should just close my account because making having shooting and basicly everything revolving it is illegal in my country


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

zamarion said:


> On a separate note, please be advised that many of us on the forum take a VERY dim view of the use of slingshots for illegal activities. Such use just contributes to the pressures to ban all slingshot shooting.
> 
> I am formally asking you to refrain from illegal use of your slingshot in the future, and giving you a friendly warning not to post about illegal activities on this forum.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


then i should just close my account because making having shooting and basicly everything revolving it is illegal in my country
[/quote]no you are not hearing charles, the idea is to not foster or praise things illegal, the fact that it is not condoned in your country is not at issue here (well it is), it is the manner in which things happened, plus the fact that it was not a well executed kill, or leaving the game behind. if these things do happen and not al things are perfect, it is better to not broadcast your misadventures than to shine a dim light on the sport, there are too many people who wait and pounce on such posts to justify their stance on CONTROL of any type of weapon whether its sporting or defensive.


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

trying to snap birds necks sometimes is difficult its better to use a knife but if you dont have any then hold the head in both hands and
crush his skull with your tumes, then it will die instantly


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

newconvert said:


> On a separate note, please be advised that many of us on the forum take a VERY dim view of the use of slingshots for illegal activities. Such use just contributes to the pressures to ban all slingshot shooting.
> 
> I am formally asking you to refrain from illegal use of your slingshot in the future, and giving you a friendly warning not to post about illegal activities on this forum.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


then i should just close my account because making having shooting and basicly everything revolving it is illegal in my country
[/quote]no you are not hearing charles, the idea is to not foster or praise things illegal, the fact that it is not condoned in your country is not at issue here (well it is), it is the manner in which things happened, plus the fact that it was not a well executed kill, or leaving the game behind. if these things do happen and not al things are perfect, it is better to not broadcast your misadventures than to shine a dim light on the sport, there are too many people who wait and pounce on such posts to justify their stance on CONTROL of any type of weapon whether its sporting or defensive.
[/quote]
i am going to pick up the killed game this evening i think he should be dead by now and if if i get this correct i can post about things i kill aslong as the kill is executed correctly and everything went according to plan?


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

I've had similar once, i wrung the neck several times of a duck, put him in my pocket thinking as usual it was just death spasms, 5 mins later he was still going crazy, from then on a personally found it easier to bite the head, quick and no doubt it's dead, just my advice there


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

zamarion said:


> On a separate note, please be advised that many of us on the forum take a VERY dim view of the use of slingshots for illegal activities. Such use just contributes to the pressures to ban all slingshot shooting.
> 
> I am formally asking you to refrain from illegal use of your slingshot in the future, and giving you a friendly warning not to post about illegal activities on this forum.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


then i should just close my account because making having shooting and basicly everything revolving it is illegal in my country
[/quote]no you are not hearing charles, the idea is to not foster or praise things illegal, the fact that it is not condoned in your country is not at issue here (well it is), it is the manner in which things happened, plus the fact that it was not a well executed kill, or leaving the game behind. if these things do happen and not al things are perfect, it is better to not broadcast your misadventures than to shine a dim light on the sport, there are too many people who wait and pounce on such posts to justify their stance on CONTROL of any type of weapon whether its sporting or defensive.
[/quote]
i am going to pick up the killed game this evening i think he should be dead by now and if if i get this correct i can post about things i kill aslong as the kill is executed correctly and everything went according to plan?
[/quote]sure when in doubt check out some of the other hunting posts, there are plenty of proud hunters on this forum who's to say you are not one as well.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Whlie reading this whole story I cannot stop laughing. While i know it is difficult yes those birds have alot of after dying nerve things going on. LOL but I am just picturing it with humor the haunted bird and kids in a B movie. 
Hope you get to go back pick it up so it does not go to waste. Just be more careful next time since it is not a liked sport where you are. But yea a very funny story...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

let me be the first to say this- hunting is not your thing, stick to paper .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Why would you post about a botched amateurish kill in a place where it's illegal? You obviously shouldn't be hunting if you have no idea of the ethics or how to properly dispatch of an animal. Didn't you read the manual?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right everyone ... Let's just take a step back. I think the important points have been emphasized. No need to keep dumping on the guy. We all have done things we are not proud of.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Not every hunt goes to plan and especially when your new to it and having to teach yourself, how about some advice.

Andy


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That is true. I'm sorry, z. I got a little upset about it. Carry a knife, brain the bird.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Charles has a great Point yep been their done that including shooting out my own window in my house ouch LOL Cheers Charles.
OOPs did I mention that about shooting out my window what a dork I am LOL but a wild shot gone wild so Ouch .....


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I rested a large bore handgun between the door and front windo of my truck, when I touched it off the cylinder blast shattered the front window of my truck, BTW my wife was sitting in the truck, I still haven't lived that one down.

I don't believe in illegal hunting, period, but everyone that hunts went through a learning phase and botched some stuff along the way. With birds I usually hold their wings down and pull there head off if they are not quite dead, gruesome but killing is never pretty. Chris


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

pop shot said:


> That is true. I'm sorry, z. I got a little upset about it. Carry a knife, brain the bird.


Yeah, carry a swiss army knife wich are LEGAL in the Netherlands (just saw you are also from the Netherlands) and cut the head off when hunting, but please don't hunt or shoot in public areas where you can get caught in any way.

That's also a reason why slingshots are illegal here.

I love slingshots and shooting them, my neighbour is a cop and we talk while i am shooting in the garden, no problem.

So my advise keep it fun for all of us.

Cheers mate

Arne


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I say this with respect, and I agree with what Charles said about not dumping on the guy unnecessarily, but I'd like to ask a question.

Where were you shooting if you were in the city? Was it a inner-city lake? In Australia, (no idea about Netherlands), wetlands in the city are nature reserves and as they're fairly fragile ecosystems, hunting is not permitted for good reason.

I don't think the kill was executed incorrectly, you headshot the thing, and then did the exorcist on it's neck. But killing stuff isn't pretty! As Charles said, chickens flail around like mental patients after you cut off their head (grew up in the country) so expect a bit of post-shot-action if you feel the need to kill birds in your area.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

August West said:


> I rested a large bore handgun between the door and front windo of my truck, when I touched it off the cylinder blast shattered the front window of my truck, BTW my wife was sitting in the truck, I still haven't lived that one down.
> 
> I don't believe in illegal hunting, period, but everyone that hunts went through a learning phase and botched some stuff along the way. With birds I usually hold their wings down and pull there head off if they are not quite dead, gruesome but killing is never pretty. Chris


Pulling the head off is easy for small game (save the really tough ones) for anything else, I always have my small knife; mammals, pin them down and stab the heart, birds, cut the throat.


----------

